
To Beat the Blues, Visits Must Be Real, Not Virtual - papapra
http://www.wsj.com/articles/to-beat-the-blues-visits-must-be-real-not-virtual-1464899707
======
ohjeez
I keep seeing reports like this, but it is so VERY NOT TRUE for me. I've met
so many wonderful True Friends online. Why don't we get equal respect for
connecting in cyberspace?

